# Mogadore crappie



## Ohio_Danimal (4 mo ago)

I haven’t been on Mogadore in years and never for crappie. I’ve heard it’s spectacular at times.
I’ve got an opportunity to do so with a buddy this weekend. UL, slip bobbers, 1/32 jigs, minnow tipped most likely.
Anyone care to give me an idea of where to start? It’s a lot of water and days are short. Which ramp?
Thank you for any help in advance. Help make the fish tacos a reality!


----------



## REEL GRIP (Jan 11, 2013)

I would launch at 43 head west thru causeway, continue west past the southern most island,
There is a big flat of 8ft water, loaded with fish. 8 ft. not 6, not 7. need 8.
That was 3 days ago, 56 degree water.


----------



## Ohio_Danimal (4 mo ago)

The area circled? Past the southernmost islands?


----------



## REEL GRIP (Jan 11, 2013)

Yep, but a little more to the south.
Find 8 ft.


----------



## Bprice1031 (Mar 13, 2016)

BTW Saturday is the opening of waterfowl season. Beware going around the islands in the early morning.


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

There will likely be duck hunters on the small southernmost island and the westernmost island in that group of islands. There is also a duck blind on the southern end of the bay. If you see ducks or geese out there, they are likely decoys. I recommend you stay at least 200 yds away.


----------



## REEL GRIP (Jan 11, 2013)

Correct... There was a guy there last year a couple days, huntin.
You will be far from there.
Not many Duck Hunters on Moggy, like years past.
For every shot you hear there, you hear 30 at Wingfoot.


----------



## REEL GRIP (Jan 11, 2013)

Most hunters I have talked with, like fishermen moving around the lake.
Helps put ducks in the air.


----------



## djl (Sep 20, 2014)

Anybody know if they hunt East of Rt 43 ?


----------



## REEL GRIP (Jan 11, 2013)

No.... Of limits for hunting. Unless it was recently changed.
Years ago, fishermen had to stay off the west side, until 10 AM
but that is no more.


----------



## djl (Sep 20, 2014)

Thx Reel 👍


----------



## REEL GRIP (Jan 11, 2013)

Normally they will dress up those blinds ahead of season.
As far as I can see, they ain't been touched.


----------



## Ohio_Danimal (4 mo ago)

Hey Reel. These crappie at 8 ft. They relating to anything in particular? Weeds? Brush?
I do appreciate everyone’s help. Will post pics


----------



## REEL GRIP (Jan 11, 2013)

No weeds or brush in that area


----------



## Frickster (Jan 1, 2015)

You might get some perch and bluegills too in that area. I usually try to hit the brush along the edges for the crappie regardless of season but it sounds like you're getting some up to date intel. Also not sure what you're using to launch with but there is a height restriction going under causeway. I use a kayak and never have an issue.
Good Luck
Frickster


----------



## Ohio_Danimal (4 mo ago)

I’ll be in a 12’ Pelican Bass Tender. Should be no issues getting under the overpass. And all fish relate to _something _when holding in an area. No brush or weeds there, then they must be relating to baitfish there


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

Not about crappie, but I went out to Mogadore today and was surprised to see how green the water is. I was out there about a month ago and it had started to clear. This is the first time I've ever seen it "go back" this time of year. I'm used to it starting to get more and more clear as the season progresses.

Any thoughts as to what might be causing it? Or is this something others have seen happen in the past. It didn't do this the past two years?


----------



## Justonejig (3 mo ago)

Boy and I went to Moggie today also. The algae was soupy. With work, family and travel baseball we only get out about 10 times/year give or take usually to Moggie. It was dead today. I got 1 bite. Boy none. No fish. Saw fish hugging the bottom on the finder between 7 - 9 feet but couldn’t get them to bite. Saw few fish suspended by the islands between 3 - 6 ft but no go with them either. Biggest schools were in lily pads 3 - 6 ft suspended as well. Only bite came by islands. Beautiful day though. Curious how anyone else did.


----------



## Ohio_Danimal (4 mo ago)

We got out by 10 and stayed until dark. Crazy thick pea green soup and floating detritus everywhere, forming mucky mats in the current breaks. 
Windy AF all day too, which made holding in place to fish _real _tight groups of crappie near the dam very hard. Maybe because of the late turnover they would hit **** unless the jig was dropped right on them.
Ended up with 5 crappie (2 dinks, none slabs) and one small bass. Weather was beautiful of you were somewhere calmer.


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

I picked up new trolling motor batteries just before going out, and one of them was only charged to 30%. Not wanting to discharge a brand new battery too badly, I was only out there between 1 and 3 o'clock. Definitely a breezy day. I pretty much just fish for bass, but I did take a couple of pan fish rods, but never got them out of the rod locker.

My plan was just to turn the corner out of Ticknor and just fish my way towards the dam. But the left hand shoreline was calm and had lots of leaves floating on the water so I went across to the bank with the wind hitting it. The wind had any leaves pushed up against shore which made fishing a whole lot easier. Plus the water was a tad warmer on that side. I got one pretty nice bass in the small cove almost directly across from the Ticknor ramp bay, on a spinnerbait. That was the only bite I had. Spent the majority of my time throwing a spinnerbait. I had the fish hooked in the top of the mouth. As you can see in the picture by the way the side of its' mouth looks, that it had been caught before.


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Worked all around those islands Sunday. Marked some serious pods of fish, but they wouldn't hit a thing!
Stopped right by the first little island on the way back to 43 and got some perch between the island and the point of land there in 7 feet of water. Only one would have been big enough to keep, but at least we avoided the skunk!
If we would have stopper there first, we might have got e a few for the basket, dangit. At least it was good to get out.
Had the blimp fly right over us, and later had a pair if eagles fly by, one gave us a fly-over at about 50 feet!
Beautiful bird! I'll try to post pics later.


----------



## REEL GRIP (Jan 11, 2013)

Bassbme said:


> Not about crappie, but I went out to Mogadore today and was surprised to see how green the water is. I was out there about a month ago and it had started to clear. This is the first time I've ever seen it "go back" this time of year. I'm used to it starting to get more and more clear as the season progresses.
> 
> Any thoughts as to what might be causing it? Or is this something others have seen happen in the past. It didn't do this the past two years?


Water is turn'in over pretty good right now.
When them leaves are all on the ground, I will be expecting
the bite to pick-up. Dec. can be good if weather holds.


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

Reel Grip, yes the water had a bit of that turn over smell to it, but that's normal this time of year. But I have never seen it get more green this time of year. And certainly not to the level it is right now. It looks the same as it looked at the end of July. 

And yeah, I'll be turning my attention to trying to get some perch from now on.


----------



## REEL GRIP (Jan 11, 2013)

I been carrying a Spinning Rod and Vibe around, but that's about
all I've done with it.
You saw them on your Electronics I see.


----------



## Ohio_Danimal (4 mo ago)

Anyone been to Mogadore the last few days and seen whether the pea soup has settled down?


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

I drove by on 43 today and it doesn't look like it has to me.


----------



## REEL GRIP (Jan 11, 2013)

Yesterday....50 degrees... clearing.
Once it starts, it happens quick.
Leaves were not a problem, like they were after it blew
for a week. Fished 3 hrs. Only boat.


----------



## REEL GRIP (Jan 11, 2013)

Do Bass had an Open Event at Moggy yesterday.
Tuff bite, although a 6.9 was weighed. Of course they took 1st.
with a little over 8 lbs. 2nd was like 5lbs.


----------

